# java.util.concurrent.RejectedExecutionException ?



## Verjigorm (10. Sep 2008)

Hallo,
wenn ich mein aktuell zu entwickelndes Programm beende (normal mit X rechts oben, ohne Windowlistener oder sowas)
dann kommt sehr sehr selten die Fehlermeldung:


```
Exception while removing reference: java.util.concurrent.RejectedExecutionException
java.util.concurrent.RejectedExecutionException
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$AbortPolicy.rejectedExecution(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.reject(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.execute(Unknown Source)
	at java.util.concurrent.AbstractExecutorService.submit(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolderManager2$ComInvoker.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.shell.Win32ShellFolder2$FolderDisposer.dispose(Unknown Source)
	at sun.java2d.Disposer.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)Exception while removing reference: java.util.concurrent.RejectedExecutionException
```

Kommt vielleicht 1-2mal von 100 Versuchen, verstehe nicht so ganz, was die Meldung von mir will, steht keine Codezeile oder sonstwas dabei.
Habe schonmal rumgegoogelt, aber nix hilfreichen gefunden. (Benutze keine extra Threads im Programm.)
Jemand ne Idee, wieso diese Fehlermeldung auftaucht?

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## Bergtroll (24. Aug 2010)

Guck mal hier: 3DCenter Forum - Java Swing - Exception while removing reference: RejectedExecutionException und schau nach, ob der verlinkte Bug für dich in Frage kommt. 
Mfg
Bergtroll


----------

